# Arapaima im Amazonas?



## Sockeye (20. September 2005)

|supergri 

Ich wollte mich nur mal für die nächsten 4-5 Wochen abmelden. Ich düse morgen früh um 4:00 Uhr ab nach Kolumbien...

Vielleicht gelingt es mir einen der kleinen Biester im nördlichen Amazonas zu überlisten...

...erwartet aber keinen Arapaima Bericht von mir vor Weihnachten 2006   
(Kleiner Gag für Karsten... |supergri )

 #h


----------



## Jetblack (20. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

Mach's gut  - ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß, wenig Montezuma, und hin und wieder sogar einen kleinen Salmler am Haken 

Jetblack


----------



## Jirko (20. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

nabend sockeye #h

soso, arapaimas zupfen gehen... im amazonas... mal so auf die schnelle nen 100pfünder aus´m pool klopfen?... bin überhaupt nich neidsch... nöööö... gornich ...

...mennho sockeye, da hast du dir aber was ganz feines vorgenommen #6 wünsch dir alles erdenklich gute für deinen trip in´s zuckerland... ne digge portion spaß und komm gesund und wohlbehalten wieder heime... und lass die büchsen in ruhe  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

Wat is das denn für ein Monster??? Kenn ich nicht!!!

Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß und ne gute Reise. Komm heil wieder #6#6#6!


----------



## Sockeye (20. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

Hier mal ein Bild von einem Jungfisch....


----------



## ThomasL (21. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

hallo Sockeye #h 

wünsche gute Reise und viel Spass :m


----------



## Fitti (21. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

Ja klar, Arapaima von 3 Meter und mehr ans Ufer ziehen....
Wünsch Dir viel Spass und pass vor allem auf die "kleinen" Tiere auf die mehr Beine haben als Du.


----------



## Sailfisch (21. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß! 
Der Bericht wird spätestens Weihnachten 2005 erwartet!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Bild von einem Jungfisch....




Wat wiiiiie jetzt  |kopfkrat! Jungtier???? Was geht ab???? |uhoh:


----------



## Dorschi (21. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

Sockeye alles Gute! Komm heil wieder und auch der Rest von dem Unternehmen soll klargehen. Hat ja ganz schön lange gedauert! Haben Sie Dich so lange schmoren lassen? Na ja Fischen wird sicher Nebensache, aber petri heil!
Für so einen Jungfisch wird´s schon reichen!


----------



## Debilofant (21. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

...ahso, zum "Kindermeucheln"  extra nach Südamerika düsen, aber wenn ich das richtig deute|kopfkrat : Auch Kinders Liebling "Schnappi" steht dort scheinbar auf der Harpunierliste...

Na denn mal frohes Schaffen und viel Spazz Sockeye und nimm dich vor dem ganzen anderen unmöglichen Getier bloß in acht!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Soxl (21. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

Hoi,


> Wat wiiiiie jetzt ! Jungtier???? Was geht ab????


Kurze Info über die Knochenzüngler: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arapaimidae

@ Sockeye
Wünsch Dir die Fänge von denen Du träumst - alles Gute und ein fettes Petri Heil! #: 

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## alcCapone (21. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

boah... dazu hätt ich jetzt auch Bock!!!

Viel Erfolg! #h 
alcC.


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

Danke Soxl für die Info..... Was für ein Monster!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

"Der Arapaima (Arapaima gigas) gilt mit einer maximalen Länge von 4,50 Metern als größter Süßwasserfisch der Welt."
und ist damit zumindest theoretisch größer als unser Wels oder Hausen oder Asia-Welse  :g 
@Sockeye: Nimm das richtige Gerät mit, sonst wird das nix!  |supergri 
und viel Stahlvorfach von wegen den Piranhas und so!
Ich hab mal in einem Expeditionsbericht gesehen, wie ein Arapaima ein ordentlichen Piranhas verspeiste. Also mit lebenden Piranhas als Köderfisch am System wird das bestimmt was und ist ordentlich spannend! (doch lieber ein paar Kettenhandschuhe mitnehmen?  #c )  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Urlauber (22. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

Hallo,

ich hab so ein Teil letztes Jahr im Amazonas gefangen.Köder war ein kleiner Panzerwels,wir haben allerdings auch mit Piranhas als Ködern gefischt.Hat auch geklappt!  

Als Angelgerät haben wir Material verwendet,was wir hier zur Welsangelei einsetzen würden.

Die Arapaimas sind übrigens als eine der wenigen Fischarten vom Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen erfasst,da sie fast ausgerottet sind.Deshalb sind die Maximalgrößen auch schon längst nicht mehr 4,50 Meter,ein 2,50 Meter langes Exemplar dürfte schon als sehr kapital bezeichnet werden! 

Gruß,Urlauber


----------



## fishhawk (22. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

@urlauber
Hab deinen Bericht in R&R gelesen, bin schon auf den von den Gars gespannt.

Früher wäre das auch was für mich gewesen, da bin ich auch auf der Jagd nach exotischen Fischen gewesen.

Jetzt geht leider die Familie vor, man kann halt selten alles haben


----------



## Sockeye (23. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

So, ein kurzer Zwischengruss aus Cali...

...hier bei 35Grad und 90% Luftfeuchte...aber mit Swimmingpool.. |supergri 

Wie Dorschi schon getippt hat, mein Primaerziel hab ich erreicht und meinen Jungfisch gefangen...aber schon ein ordentlicher Brocken mit 56cm und 5Kg

Viele Gruesse
Alex


----------



## Hechthunter21 (23. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> So, ein kurzer Zwischengruss aus Cali...
> 
> ...hier bei 35Grad und 90% Luftfeuchte...aber mit Swimmingpool.. |supergri
> 
> ...



Hallo Alex|wavey:
wie lange bleibst du denn noch dort?#c
Wünsche dir eine Tolle Zeit & das du über´s Ziel hinauskommst#6


----------



## Dorschi (23. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

Petri heil zum " Jungfisch" ! Junge oder Mädel? Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Zierfisch! Kommt heil wieder und lasst die Jungs mit den Beulen in der Jacke in Ruhe!


----------



## wodibo (23. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

Mönsch Alex,
auf den Bericht bin ich gespannt wie ne Flitzpiepe :m


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (23. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Mönsch Alex,
> auf den Bericht bin ich gespannt wie ne Flitzpiepe :m



nicht nur du#6


----------



## Albrecht (27. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> ...meinen Jungfisch gefangen...aber schon ein ordentlicher Brocken mit 56cm und 5Kg
> 
> Viele Gruesse
> Alex



Petri heil, aber die Maße klingen dubios |kopfkrat .

TL,
Al


----------



## Sockeye (30. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alex
> wie lange bleibst du denn noch dort?
> Wünsche dir eine Tolle Zeit & das du über´s Ziel hinauskommst


Ich werde mich bis Mitte/Ende Oktober hier rumtreiben



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Petri heil, aber die Maße klingen dubios |kopfkrat .
> TL,
> Al


Frag mal Deine Frau, um was es sich fuer eine Gattung handeln koennte, bei den Massen...  

@ll

In Cali, ein Kaff mit 2,5mio Einwohnern, umgeben von zwei Andenkordillieren auf einer Hochebene in 1000m, hat nun leider die Regenzeit eingesetzt. Mindestens einmal am Tag giesst es wie aus Kuebeln. Ich hocke hier auf der ueberdachten Veranda, schluerfe mein Bier und mein Hals wird immer dicker...

Die Angelmoeglichkeiten habe ich Vorort geklaert. Prinzipiell gibt es 3 Moeglichkeiten hier in Kolumbien zu angeln:

1. Rueber in den Amazonas fliegen, von dort aus mit dem Jeep / Boot weiter zu den Angelstellen. Klingt geil, aber in der Regenzeit durch die Schlammpisten ist hin schon Gluecksache, zurueck reiner Selbstmord, denn mit jedem Regentropfen werden die Strassen unpassierbarer... #q 

2. Ueber die Kuestenkordilliere mit dem Taxi fahren (knapp 150km) und am Pazifik einen Fischer Charten. Auch geil! Aber...hier in Cali findet man keinen Taxifahrer, der dieses Risiko eingeht...die Gegend bis dahin ist einfach zu gefaehrlich...(Banden, Ueberfaelle und Paramilitaers..)

3. Sich hier an einen Karpfen / Welspuff hocken und fuer umgerechnet 2,5€ ausgehungerte, nach Schlamm schmeckende Karfenaehnliche oder Welsartige reihenweise aus der Kloake ziehen... :v  Nee...ist zwar hier weit verbreitet, aber nix fuer mich.

So sieht dat aus...

Ach ja, die Karibik bei Cartachena / San Antonio, aber da ist das Wetter nach Rita dermassen Bescheiden, dass meine Frau sich weigert die immensen Hotelkosten mitzutragen...

...ich schluerfe also mein Bier im verschwitzten Hemd und kann leider das Land bis nach der Gerichtsverhandlung nicht verlassen. Naja ich werde noch ca. bis Mitte/Ende Oktober auf das Gerichtsurteil warten duerfen...

...naja bis dahin lese ich Berichte im Anglerboard... :c


----------



## Karstein (30. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> mein Primaerziel hab ich erreicht und meinen Jungfisch gefangen...aber schon ein ordentlicher Brocken mit 56cm und 5Kg



HiHo, mein Lieber!

Ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass alles zügig und unkompliziert über die Bühne geht und ihr auch noch alle geminsam ein paar Tage zum Relaxen findet!  #6  #6  #6 



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> ...erwartet aber keinen Arapaima Bericht von mir vor Weihnachten 2006
> (Kleiner Gag für Karsten...  )



Nee, is klar - lass Dir man Zeit bis ca. Sylvester 2006, vorher komm´ich sowieso nich zum Lesen! :m

(oller Fiesling, ich war flink dabei und habe zeitnah geliefert - wenn Du mal bitte ein wenig googeln würdest!  )

Drücke alle Daumen, dass ihr da drüben alles gebacken bekommt und freue mich auf ein/ zwei Bier nach Deiner Rückkehr in Ffm!

Viele Grüße über´n Teich

Karstein  #h


----------



## Dorschi (30. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

Alles Gute Alex und es möge schnell über die Bühne gehen!


----------



## Dorschi (30. September 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

So kommst Du wenigstens gut erholt nach Hause, anstatt Dir im unwegsamen Urwald von Parasiten geplagt an riesigen ekligen Fischen die Klamotten einzusauen!


----------



## Sockeye (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

So, Leutz...es geschehen noch Wunder... :z 


Unsere Anwaeltin kennt den zustaendigen Staatsanwalt sehr gut. Es hat zwar zwei Tage gedauert, bis sie ihn erreicht hat, aber dann...war die Sache in 30Min erledigt...  

Ich bin jetzt offiziell der Vater von dem kleinen *Roman Diego Alexander* der am 05.07.05 in Cali/Kolumbien das Licht der Welt erblickte...Wir feiern jetzt natuerlich eine Party im Hotel... #2 

Jetzt nur noch am Montag den Kolumbianischen Pass und Geburtsurkunde besorgen, am Dienstag nach Bogota zur Deutschen Botschaft und den Deutschen Reisepass austellen lassen...und je nach freien Fluegen bin ich spaetestens am WE wieder in D.

Die Runde (#2) zur erfolgreichen Adoption schmeiss ich dann am Norwgentreffen.

Ach ja, der Vollstaendigkeit halber...einen Arapaima habe ich doch noch zu Gesicht bekommen. Ein Jungtier von ca. 2,5-3m. Habe einige gelungene Unterwasseraufnahmen... |supergri


----------



## wodibo (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

Das sind doch mal ganz feine Nachrichten #6 #v
Ich wünsch Euch alles Gute und ganz viel Spaß mit dem kleinen Bub :m


----------



## Jirko (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*

hallöli sockeye #h

das sind ja wirklich allerfeinste nachrichten! freu mich dolle für dich #6 und wer dann die runde im februar in berlin schmeisst, klären wir auch noch  #h


----------



## Karstein (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Arapaima im Amazonas?*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt offiziell der Vater von dem kleinen *Roman Diego Alexander*



Mööönsch, das ging ja superschnell, spitze Alex! #6 #6 #6

Die herzlichsten Glückwünsche an euch, feine Nachricht! Kommt gut heim - und logo, darauf stoßen wir gebührend an!

Viele Grüße an die Übersee-family

Karsten  #h


----------

